# Limited-Edition Pontiac G8: 888 Cars Will Celebrate Launch



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

*Limited-Edition Pontiac G8: 888 Cars Will Celebrate Launch*​Date posted: 11-20-2007 

DETROIT — As Pontiac's new G8 performance flagship readies for production, a limited edition of 888 vehicles has been announced to celebrate the launch. The early sedans will feature a unique Vehicle Identification Number sequence (001 through 888), along with a special instrument panel plaque that designates the car as one of the first 888 G8s to reach American shores.

With over 2,000 Pontiac dealers in the U.S., not every dealer will receive one of the limited-edition 888 cars. Pontiac says eligible dealers will be apprised of their individual 888 allocation by the end of November.

Due to arrive in showrooms early next year, the 3.6-liter V6-equipped 2008 G8 will start at $27,595, and the 6.0-liter V8-powered G8 GT is priced at $29,995.


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

$29,995!? That's cheaper than what I paid for my 04 Goat! 
I can't wait 'till one of those f**ks with me at a light.:shutme


----------



## GTOJon (Jan 25, 2005)

3995 pounds! ~ moving into the Chrysler/Dodge behemoth range

361 hp! ~ with a 6.0, what's the deal with this? Unless over the next few years they will steadily increase it.

Heavier and less hp than most new goats. Still should be a nice solid car inside and out. I still don't like the rear end of this car. Maybe I have to wait and see it in person.


----------



## rlitcher (Oct 19, 2014)

05GTO said:


> *Limited-Edition Pontiac G8: 888 Cars Will Celebrate Launch*​Date posted: 11-20-2007
> 
> DETROIT — As Pontiac's new G8 performance flagship readies for production, a limited edition of 888 vehicles has been announced to celebrate the launch. The early sedans will feature a unique Vehicle Identification Number sequence (001 through 888), along with a special instrument panel plaque that designates the car as one of the first 888 G8s to reach American shores.
> 
> ...


----------

